# miserables verhalten von frogster



## Merlin2701 (16. Mai 2010)

habe mir dias gekauft und auch bezahlt aber nicht bekommen mich mehrfach mit support auseinandergesetzt ohne erfolg meine dias net bekommen mit ultimatum keine dias also bei paypal konflikt gemeldet relog gemacht da war mein accounz gesperrt eine frechheit

frage wer bezahlt für was was er net bekommt

habe schon einiges an realgeld reingesteckt werd wohl über anwalt gehen müssen

so musste das mal los werden 
bildet euch mal eure eigene meinung zu so einem verhalten


----------



## McDamn (16. Mai 2010)

Verhalten ist nicht gerade toll, ein weiterer Grund warum ich versuch mit sowenig Real-Geld wie möglich auszukommen.

Allerdings bist du der erste von dem ich das höhr scheint also kein öfters auftretendes Problem zu sein, das du den Anwalt einschälst ist allerdings ne gute Entscheidung.
Die können ruhig auch mal weng Verlust machen die schreiben schon krasse Schwarze Zahlen. 
Allein wenn man nur ca. berechnet :
20 Dias = 0,99 Cent
200-300 Dias = Mount
15 Euro = 1 Mount
Und 1,5-3 Mio Spieler die mindestens ein 1 Mount oder sogar mehr kaufen.



Mounts sind zu teuer will ich damit sagen, wenn hier schon jemand über Frogster beschwert tu ich das auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2010)

Merlin2701 schrieb:


> bildet euch mal eure eigene meinung zu so einem verhalten



Wenn du deine Supportanfrage genauso formuliert hast wie den Beitrag hier im Forum, wundert es mich nicht, dass sich Frogster nicht gemeldet hat. Die versuchen wahrscheinlich noch zu entziffern um was es denn überhaupt geht.


Und was heißt "mehrmals mit dem Support auseinander gesetzt"? Wenn du dich mehrmals mit den Leuten dort unterhalten hast, müssen sie doch wohl etwas gesagt haben, warum dir deine Dias nicht gutgeschrieben wurden.

In den AGB von Frogster steht bestimmt unter welchen Voraussetzungen sie dir den Account kündigen. Und ich hoffe du hast eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung. Alles andere wird sonst sehr teuer und für zwei drei Euro Beträge vermutlich wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt werden.


----------



## Allexiella (16. Mai 2010)

satzzeichen sind luxus wer braucht die schon

Wenn Du beim Dias kaufen mit der Tastatur so umgehst, wie hier im Forum, dann sind die wohl auf einem anderen Server verschwunden.


----------



## Merlin2701 (16. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Supportanfrage genauso formuliert hast wie den Beitrag hier im Forum, wundert es mich nicht, dass sich Frogster nicht gemeldet hat. Die versuchen wahrscheinlich noch zu entziffern um was es denn überhaupt geht.
> 
> 
> Und was heißt "mehrmals mit dem Support auseinander gesetzt"? Wenn du dich mehrmals mit den Leuten dort unterhalten hast, müssen sie doch wohl etwas gesagt haben, warum dir deine Dias nicht gutgeschrieben wurden.
> ...



mit support hab ich schon was anders geschrieben laut support sind die dias raus gegangen sin bloss net angekommen die brauchen ja bloss ma prüfen wieviel dias ich seit angeblicher gutschreibung ausgegeben wurden habe wiegesagt nix bekommen


----------



## Allexiella (16. Mai 2010)

Merlin2701 schrieb:


> mit support hab ich schon was anders geschrieben laut support sind die dias raus gegangen sin bloss net angekommen die brauchen ja bloss ma prüfen wieviel dias ich seit angeblicher gutschreibung ausgegeben wurden habe wiegesagt nix bekommen



ÄÄh...entschuldigung mal.


Wenn Du mit dem Support "was anders" schreibst; wieso geht das hier nicht?


----------



## Sunyo (16. Mai 2010)

Ist der Support was besseres als wir? *lol*


----------



## Esperli (16. Mai 2010)

Wichtig ist halt bei Problemen sachlich mit dem Support zu kommunizieren. Im Forum gibt es da auch Richtlinien in welcher Form du eine Beschwerde mitteilen sollst. Ich denke mal es ist allen verständlich das man genervt ist wenn man für etwas bezahlt, aber es nicht bekommt.
Allerdings zeigt dein Thread hier das du anscheinend nichtmal rudimentäre Satzbaukenntnisse besitzt und somit eine Kommunikation mit dem Support schwierig bis unmöglich wird. Der Support löscht/sperrt nicht willkürlich, es kann also sein das du nur vorübergehend gesperrt bist, damit die sich einen Überblick über deinen Account verschaffen könne und sich da in der Zwischenzeit nix ändert. Solltest du gelöscht worden sein, hast du vermutlich Beleidigungen oder ähnliches losgelassen.
Wegen einer Accountlöschung mit dem Anwalt zu sprechen kannst du dir überigens sparen, da in den AGBs steht das Frogster mit deinem Account machen kann, was die wollen.
Ich lese gerne Kritik, und verstehe dein Problem, allerdings sollte man sich für sowas genug Zeit nehmen und nicht einfach aus dem Bauch heraus auf die Tastatur einhämmern.


----------



## Alwina (17. Mai 2010)

Merlin2701 schrieb:


> mit support hab ich schon was anders geschrieben laut support sind die dias raus gegangen sin bloss net angekommen die brauchen ja bloss ma prüfen wieviel dias ich seit angeblicher gutschreibung ausgegeben wurden habe wiegesagt nix bekommen



Wenn du ehrliche und vernünftige Meinungen haben willst solltest du auch in Foren vernünftig schreiben .
Was du da schreibst ist nur ein mehr oder weniger unverständliches Geschreibsel .

Und da deine beiden Post gleich schlecht sind glaube ich noch nicht daran das du beim Support dich anders und vor allem besser ausgedrückt hast


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte ein Unternehmen seinen Kunden bezahlte Ware vorenthalten? 
Zumal diese Ware rein virtuell ist und das Unternehmen gar keinen Nutzen davon hätte seine Kunden zu betrügen. 
Im Gegenteil, mit verärgerten kunden würde man sich geradezu ins eigene Knie schiessen.

Irgendwelche Pannen sind natürlich nie auszuschliessen, aber hier hat das Unternehmen dann auch ein interesse seinem Kunden zu seinem recht zu verhelfen.

Von daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass bei der Story des TE irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## eaglestar (17. Mai 2010)

Schwierige Situation. Die einzige Möglichkeit den Fehler nach zu vollziehen wäre eine Art Kontoauszug deines Diamantenbestandes.
 Falls solche Daten nicht gespeichert werden, können die Admins nur sehen, dass von dir Geld erhalten und Diamanten für deinen Account frei gegeben wurden.


Mehr als auf den Support zu hoffen, geht in diesem Fall wohl nicht, denn wie willst du als Spieler beweisen, dass du die Diamanten nie bekommen hast.
Eine (böse) Absicht unterstelle ich Frogster auf keinen Fall...oder um es anders zu sagen Sch**ße passiert Jedem. Dir, mir und uns.


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagmentus (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch schonmal den Support wegen folgendem wirklich freundlich kontaktiert:

Ich wollte einem Freund als nette Geste zum Geburstag Flügel aus dem Rubinshop schenken.
Rubine sofort abgezogen, doch es sind nie Flügel bei ihm angekommen.


Der Support hat mir nun seit über 2 Monaten immernoch nicht geantworten was ich eine Frechheit finde, denn ich habe auch einiges an Geld in das Spiel gesteckt.


2 Wochen nachdem ich den Support kontaktiert hab, hab ich RoM vom Rechner geworfen und mein Account ist seit dem Inaktiv.
Mittlerweile spiel ich WoW und bin froh dass ich RoM verlassen hab, denn bei Blizzard bekomm ich wenisgsten guten Support und es gibt keinen kostenpflichtigen Weltkanal (-.-)


Habt ihr sowas ähnliches schonmal erlebt?


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. Mai 2010)

Hab echt keine Ahnung wieso du Probleme hast.
Ein Freund hat sich auch mal über PayPal Dias gekauft in ner 100% Aktion , so 6000 Dias (100 Euro). 
Die kamen erst nicht an , aber nachdem er mit dem Support (vernünftig) geschrieben hat , bekam er die auch nach einer Woche , wo sogar 200 Dias noch draufgelegt wurden wegen den Unannehmlichkeiten.
Einfach vernünftig(!) den Support anschreiben , dann wird das auch funktionieren.


----------



## mh0 (17. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat das Dias kaufen problemlos geklappt


----------



## Merlin2701 (17. Mai 2010)

ich hatte vorher auch keine probleme zumal ich paar tage zuvor auch dias gekauft hatte und auch alles geklappt hat nur das eine mal halt net laut support sind die dias raus hab aber leider keine bekommen wollte mir eigentlich noch paar packete kaufen um parr >6 steine zu bekommen habe nach kauf andauernt geschaut und im itemshop die diaanfrage dauernd wiederholt ohne erfolg stinkt mich daher schon an und bin recht sauer das sie ohne klärungsversuch mir die acc. gesperrt haben war in hdü wia gilde engelsseufzer auch noch eingebüsst iss halt ärgerlich


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. Mai 2010)

Was ich gerne wüsste wäre ob du noch Chars auf einem anderen Server hast , weil es kann sein , dass du dich verklickt hast und die Dias auf nem anderen Server gelandet sind.
Wenn das so ist , dann würde ich dem Support ein nettes Ticket schreiben und ob sie die Dias zurücknehmen könnten oder auf dem anderen Server wo du spielst transferieren könnten.


----------



## Pansky (17. Mai 2010)

Merlin2701 schrieb:


> ich hatte vorher auch keine probleme zumal ich paar tage zuvor auch dias gekauft hatte und auch alles geklappt hat nur das eine mal halt net laut support sind die dias raus hab aber leider keine bekommen wollte mir eigentlich noch paar packete kaufen um parr >6 steine zu bekommen habe nach kauf andauernt geschaut und im itemshop die diaanfrage dauernd wiederholt ohne erfolg stinkt mich daher schon an und bin recht sauer das sie ohne klärungsversuch mir die acc. gesperrt haben war in hdü wia gilde engelsseufzer auch noch eingebüsst iss halt ärgerlich



Sry für Off Topic. Aber sag mal warum benutzt du keine Satzzeichen? Es gibt Punkte umd Kommas wie auch Substantive. Die sollte man auch benutzen.


----------



## Esperli (17. Mai 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Was ich gerne wüsste wäre ob du noch Chars auf einem anderen Server hast , weil es kann sein , dass du dich verklickt hast und die Dias auf nem anderen Server gelandet sind.
> Wenn das so ist , dann würde ich dem Support ein nettes Ticket schreiben und ob sie die Dias zurücknehmen könnten oder auf dem anderen Server wo du spielst transferieren könnten.



Ah stimmt, jetzt wo du es schreibst... wäre mir selber auch einmal fast bei nem Gutscheincode passiert.


----------



## Allexiella (17. Mai 2010)

Merlin2701 schrieb:


> ich hatte vorher auch keine probleme zumal ich paar tage zuvor auch dias gekauft hatte und auch alles geklappt hat nur das eine mal halt net laut support sind die dias raus hab aber leider keine bekommen wollte mir eigentlich noch paar packete kaufen um parr >6 steine zu bekommen habe nach kauf andauernt geschaut und im itemshop die diaanfrage dauernd wiederholt ohne erfolg stinkt mich daher schon an und bin recht sauer das sie ohne klärungsversuch mir die acc. gesperrt haben war in hdü wia gilde engelsseufzer auch noch eingebüsst iss halt ärgerlich



Nimm´s mir nicht übel; aber ich glaube langsam, den Support hast Du auch in diesem Ton/Dialekt angeschrieben. 


Sonst würde es hier doch auch gehen.


----------



## konsat (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich hab zur zeit ein änliches Problem. Hab mir dias, am Freitag über Sofortüberweisung bezahlt aber gut geschrieben wurden die immer noch nicht.
Der Support mein die arbeiten daran, das ich bezahlt hab wissen die, einmal wegen der Kopie meines Kontoauszuges und ausserdem
ist es bei Yusho als bezahlt vermerkt nur halt in bearbeitung.
Wolte nur zeigen das, es durch aus öffter vorkommt, das man seine Dias nicht bekommt und das sich der Support damit viel zeit lässt aber naja was soll
man machen. Höchstens den Kauf wiederrufen oder keine dias mehr kaufen.

Mfg


----------



## Pendron (17. Mai 2010)

Geduld ist eine Tugend.
Das gilt insbesondere bei RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicherlicht mag es sehr ärgerlich sein, nicht zeitnah seine Diamanten ausgeben zu können,
dennoch ist mir bisher kein Fall bekannt (spiele seit der Closed-Beta), in der ein
Spieler um sein Geld geprellt wurde und nichts bekommen hat. 
Manchmal dauerts halt länger.

Das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2010)

Es gibt auch Leute die vertippen sich bei der E-Mail Adresse und jammern dann dass sie keine Antwort vom Support bekommen.

Eine Firma hat kein Interesse daran ihre Kunden hängen zu lassen, daran sollte man denken. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man danna uch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Capparezza (18. Mai 2010)

ich wart jetzt auch schon seit einer woche auf meine dias. mal ehrlich, ich glaub die sind noch so mit chapter III rollout beschäftigt, das kann wohl noch 1 oder 2 tage dauern. also die letzten 2 mal wo ich dias bestellt hab (waren gott sei dank nie grosse summen) hat alles geklappt, ich denk mal das wird schon noch.

wie lang ist denn der kauf jetzt her? also alles was innerhalb einer woche liegt ist die aufregung gar nicht wert...


----------



## Merlin2701 (18. Mai 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Was ich gerne wüsste wäre ob du noch Chars auf einem anderen Server hast , weil es kann sein , dass du dich verklickt hast und die Dias auf nem anderen Server gelandet sind.
> Wenn das so ist , dann würde ich dem Support ein nettes Ticket schreiben und ob sie die Dias zurücknehmen könnten oder auf dem anderen Server wo du spielst transferieren könnten.



habe keine acc. auf anderem sever und laut support sind die dias auch beim acc. wo ich wollte angekommen


----------



## Merlin2701 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wir möchten uns für die entstandene Unklarheit und Problematik entschuldigen.

Wir konnten den Fehler technisch nachvollziehen und möchten Ihnen als Entschädigung 100 Diamanten anbieten.

Sie können diese im Itemshop unter "Gutschein einlösen" erlangen.

Geben Sie bitte folgendes ein,

habe heute entlich post vom support acc. wieder frei wobei ich ein wenig finde da ich seit 7.5. mit support in kontakt stehe aber wenigstens kann ich wieder spielen


----------



## Ripr (2. September 2010)

Sry Leutz, aber egal wie er es dem Support (höflich/unhöflich oder rechtscheibung, ausrdruck 6) geschrieben hat. Sein Geld ist weg ohne, dass er eine Leistung dafür bekommen hat.
Und falls Ihr noch nie von derartigen Problemen mit Frogster gehört habt spielt Ihr noch nicht lange RoM. Es kommt einfach mal sehr oft vor, dass der Support garnicht reagiert bzw. nur auf die FAQ's verweist. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht, egal wie man es schreibt.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2010)

Ist das eigentlich schon Nekromantie?


----------



## thefeldman (3. September 2010)

Sorry für das Off Topic, aber ich bin all jenen dankbar, die sich für die Interpunktion stark machen.

Merlin, dein Schreibstil ist unter aller Sau und nur weil du hier im Internet keine Zensuren dafür bekommst, heißt das nicht, dass du dich nicht verständlich ausdrücken darfst. Du lernst/lerntest die deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung ja nicht deswegen, weil deine Lehrer dich quälen woll(t)en, sondern weil die Sprache erstes Mittel der Kommunikation ist ist. Ergo: Beherrschst du deine Sprache, beherrschst du auch damit zu einem gewissen Grad deine Mitmenschen.

Wie ich Menschen bezeichne, die es nicht als wichtig ansehen, sich in öffentlichen Einrichtungen wie einem Forum selbst nach mehrfachen Aufforderns, ein wenig Mühe zu geben, verstößt gegen die Netiquette...


----------



## Mausespeckchen (3. September 2010)

leute für mich ist frogster der letzte haufen abzocker die gms und Westerwelle in ein Sack stecken und dann mit dem Knüppel draufschlagen man trift immer den richtigen


----------



## HorstFeratu (3. September 2010)

thefeldman schrieb:


> Sorry für das Off Topic, aber ich bin all jenen dankbar, die sich für die Interpunktion stark machen.
> 
> Merlin, dein Schreibstil ist *unter aller Sau* und nur weil du hier im Internet keine Zensuren dafür bekommst, heißt das *nicht*, dass du dich nicht verständlich ausdrücken darfst. Du lernst/lerntest die deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung ja nicht deswegen, weil deine Lehrer dich quälen woll(t)en, sondern weil die Sprache erstes *Mittel der Kommunikation* ist. Ergo: Beherrschst du deine Sprache, beherrschst du auch damit zu einem gewissen Grad deine Mitmenschen.
> 
> Wie ich Menschen bezeichne, die es nicht als wichtig ansehen, sich in öffentlichen Einrichtungen wie einem Forum selbst nach mehrfachen Aufforderns, ein wenig Mühe zu geben, verstößt gegen die Netiquette...



Genau, ich würde mir an Merlins Stelle keine Gedanken über Diamanten machen.
Er sollte andere Prioritäten haben.

Eine vernünftige Kommunikation hat auch was mit RESPEKT zu tun.


----------



## Fusie (6. September 2010)

Finde an solchen Threads recht interessant, zum einen ist der Schreibstil meist unter aller Sau, natürlich ist man wütend, aber deswegen kann man trotzdem sich ein wenig mit dem befassen, was ein anderer *lesen* und vor allem auch *verstehen* muss.

Zum anderen sind die Ersteller meist "Newbie", entweder frisch erstellt oder seit längerem mehr oder weniger inaktive "Forennutzer" und die meisten Fürsprecher ebenso... da frage ich mich wirklich ob da jemand einfach nur Langeweile hat.

Und natürlich hat jeder davon schon *hohe* Summen in ein Spiel investiert, von dem schon einige das eine oder andere Problem berichtet haben... irgendwie stürzt an diesem Punkt die Glaubwürdigkeit endgültig ab.

Irgendwie glaube ich auch nicht, das irgendwelche politisch angehauchte Seitenhiebe den Thread etwas sinnvoller gestalten.

Zum Schluss, bei Problemen muss man sich eben so lange freundlich aber bestimmt an den Support wenden bis das Problem geklärt ist, sicherlich kann man das anderen dann auch in einem Forum mitteilen, aber eine schnellere Lösung erreicht man damit auch nicht.

Ach ja, hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme mit dem Support, lief bisher alles glatt, hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

Leute, der Thread ist mehr als ein Vierteljahr alt und ihr postet immer noch, um halt mal ein wenig die Rechtschreibung mancher User zu kritisieren?



Mausespeckchen schrieb:


> leute für mich ist frogster der letzte haufen abzocker die gms und Westerwelle in ein Sack stecken und dann mit dem Knüppel draufschlagen man trift immer den richtigen


Facepalm der Woche.

Und zu!


----------

